# I hate wax moth



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

I went last week end to harvest honey from 2 of my hives and to my surprise one hive had moths fly out as I opened the lid the worms and moths where every where in the brood, medium and small ruined the hole hive.I checked the hive for a queen she was gone. so I took the hive apart and took the frames stuck them in a trash bag and froze them to kill the worms. the rest of the bees went to the hive next to theirs and I didnt see them fighting with the hive they were going into, so was this the right thing to do and what do I do with all these frames destroyed and froze. 
My second problem was I went to harvest from the second hive and found brood in all the honey. I had a queen excluder and a medium it looked like most of the brood is spotted and drone cells but just enough to screw up the honey could the queen from the moth ridden hive escape to the hive next to hers and climb in the top opening and lay eggs??? I looked for a queen above the excluder didnt see one , Im confused and dont have a lot of experience could some one help?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What you did with the wax moth frames was right. You can once froze remove the frames from the freezed and use a capping scratcher to comb as much web away and see how bad the frames are damaged. If less than 20% you can reuse them as the girls will clean them and redo the comb that was damaged. If plastic just scrape them into a solar melter and repaint the plastic with wax and reuse them.

As for the second hive sounds as though you had a laying worker set up shop in the honey super. I don'tknow how you harvest your honey but if you extract use a fork or capping scratcher to open the honey cells and spinn it out.
If you crush and strain cut out the brood spots then crush and strain the rest.

Highly unlikely the queen from the wax moth hive went to the second hive. First off it the wax moth hive had a healthy queen laying proper amounts of brood the wax moth would have not gotten a foot hold in there. It was the reduced amount of bees in the hive that the wax moths were able to slip by.

 Al


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

thanks for the help.


----------

